# Humanely get rid of mice



## redhawk87 (Jan 7, 2016)

So, I generally do not like killing things and want to know of a humane way to get rid of mice in my walls.

I have identified 3 places where I know that mice are getting into my walls. I would like to plug up these holes, but do not want to trap the mice in my walls. I bought some humane traps from lowes made by Tomcat that were a couple bucks each. I cannot seem to post a link, but it is called Tomcat-0362010-Single-Catch-Mouse on amazon if you would like to look at it. These traps do not work. The mice seem interested as they are able to set the trap off, but I never catch anything!! Looking online I see a bunch of DIY traps that involve buckets and such, but I am a little skeptical. Two of the holes are in my garage and the mice seem to just go from the hole to my garage door and back. The other hole is outside my house between an external wall and my concrete sidewalk where the black rubber stuff is missing for about half an inch.

Anyone have any luck trapping (and not killing) mice in their garage? Any suggestions are appreciated!


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

I have trapped and released squirrels, but not mice or rats, I don't think the neighborhoods needs more of either. Besides, the more you remove the more they reproduce.

In addition to all of the entrance points you have located, there are most likely many more. You won't know until you have removed many and whatever you are using for a trap remains empty for awhile. Then seal up the holes you are aware of and pray.

When a mouse trap gets tripped repeatedly with no mouse in it I start to be concerned that the critter in question might be a rat.

As for catching them alive, I have accidentally caught a couple of mine in my plastic kitchen trash can. ones inside they try to climb out and just pull the plastic bag inside. 

When you get tired of being kind, shift to snap traps and be done with them.

Sorry, I've had to deal with them for too many years.

Bud


----------



## redhawk87 (Jan 7, 2016)

Bud9051 said:


> I have trapped and released squirrels, but not mice or rats, I don't think the neighborhoods needs more of either. Besides, the more you remove the more they reproduce.
> 
> In addition to all of the entrance points you have located, there are most likely many more. You won't know until you have removed many and whatever you are using for a trap remains empty for awhile. Then seal up the holes you are aware of and pray.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the information! Yeah, I figured there are probably more holes... I have seen the rodents and they look to me like mice, but I guess its possible I just think they are mice. They are a dark grey, have a small mouth, and a hunched back. They seem too small to be rats. As the traps I have set are not working, I would like to know if there are any better traps out there. I assume your alluding to the fact that if the traps keep getting triggered without a mouse inside, then the mouse may be too big for the trap. In which case I should find a bigger trap? I can try a bigger trap, but want to find one that I know will work.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Cats? Can't say they are humane, though. I usually don't see the mouse/rat/gopher, until they're tossing it in the air to pretend it's still moving.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Now you can have some fun with this, "man vs mouse". There are tons of bucket traps on the internet so just substitute a deep trash can with straight sides, maybe 30" tall. Create your bucket trap trip device over the top with a couple of ramps to get the critters to the top and instead of dropping into some liquid and drowning they just fall into the bottom of the trash can.

Here is a search link that may give you some other ideas.
https://www.google.com/search?q=liv...q1OTXAhWjz4MKHeH1DWEQ7AkI0AE&biw=1155&bih=567

Bud


----------



## redhawk87 (Jan 7, 2016)

Bud9051 said:


> Now you can have some fun with this, "man vs mouse". There are tons of bucket traps on the internet so just substitute a deep trash can with straight sides, maybe 30" tall. Create your bucket trap trip device over the top with a couple of ramps to get the critters to the top and instead of dropping into some liquid and drowning they just fall into the bottom of the trash can.
> 
> Here is a search link that may give you some other ideas.
> https://www.google.com/search?q=liv...q1OTXAhWjz4MKHeH1DWEQ7AkI0AE&biw=1155&bih=567
> ...


yeah, I may just try that. I was going to see if there was any other more targeted way to trap the mice directly on the path they travel, but I think I will have to try this bucket thing to see if I can entice them enough to break from their normal path to the garage door.


----------



## redhawk87 (Jan 7, 2016)

Nik333 said:


> Cats? Can't say they are humane, though. I usually don't see the mouse/rat/gopher, until they're tossing it in the air to pretend it's still moving.


haha! I actually had a cat growing up and they definitely are not humane, but its nature taking its course. My cat would leave half eaten critters on our front door's doormat at least once a week... Fun times. We do not have a cat and are not interested in getting one at this time.


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

If you're not going to kill them, what do you intend to do with the rats/mice?


----------



## redhawk87 (Jan 7, 2016)

stick\shift said:


> If you're not going to kill them, what do you intend to do with the rats/mice?


I intend to release them in a park over a mile away from my house and then patch up my holes. I hear mice can find their way back up to a mile away.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

You could drown / suffocate them, poison them. All these methods take time and the rodent suffers. Humane.... snap traps kill them the quickest.


----------



## CodeMatters (Aug 16, 2017)

Pretty sure the ultrasonic gizmos don't work. Not sure what does.


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

If you're going to release them, do me a favor and paint their backs pink first. Then tell everyone around the park so they can come find you when these animals have invaded their houses.

In all seriousness, do whatever it takes to get over whatever reason you have for not killing them and kill them. There is no shortage of rats and mice anywhere.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

redhawk, just one more justification for you to exterminate them, they have to chew. Their teeth continue to grow so they must chew on something to wear them down. When that something ends up being your electrical wiring you will become less sympathetic for them. Best to get them under control as quickly as possible and the snap traps do a good job.

Bud


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

redhawk87 said:


> haha! I actually had a cat growing up and they definitely are not humane, but its nature taking its course. My cat would leave half eaten critters on our front door's doormat at least once a week... Fun times. We do not have a cat and are not interested in getting one at this time.


I've read that if they leave them dead for you, they don't think you are developed enough ( like a kitten) to take handle a live mouse.:wink2:


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Don't want a cat, get a snake.

They eat lots of rodents.

ED


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

If you do happen to see one of these around, DON'T kill it. It can eradicate more mice than you think. They are clean, non venomous and mostly stay hidden. I have one in my shop, but I don't have mice


----------

